# Netflix what’s worth watching?



## anno (Nov 6, 2018)

Hiya after fighting it for months and after getting Amazon Prime finally got Netflix uk, what’s good and worth watching?
Sucker for documentaries and decent series, main reason I plunged was for Narcos series3,
Thanks in advance guys and girls!!!


----------



## ctg (Nov 6, 2018)

anno said:


> finally got Netflix uk, what’s good and worth watching?



It's hard to know your preferences, but the thing you have to know is that the Neflix has an algorith that will tune to those things you would like to watch. More you give them data (what you browse and what you watch) better they become as their system finds out those programs for you. They have a loads of them, so click the add to my list button and it learns. 

Note also that they have a back catalogue that you can access through searches, their system will remember those searches and you might get the item sooner then later. Also if you're partner wants to join, give them an account as you're allowed to have up to 5 accounts inside the subscription. The system will tune on them as well without mixing their preferences with yours. 

Amazon Prime is different beast and although we have it, I'm not as custom with their thing as I am with the Netflix.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 6, 2018)

That algorithm never made any sense to me. It seems to be utterly unaware of my aversion to bad storytelling... 

Anyway, I just finished watching an almost endless series about the Vietnam war, and found it incredibly interesting.


----------



## anno (Nov 6, 2018)

That’s on my list!


----------



## Lumens (Nov 7, 2018)

*Maniac* is a quirky scifi series with great performances, and works well as a standalone season. Some of the best TV I have seen this year.

*Fightworld* - docu series about people who fight for a living, and sometimes for their life, in various places around the world. Worth it even if you're not a martial arts practitioner.

*Dark Tourist* - not the best quality in terms of presentation, but it's still fascinating, if only for the sheer boldness of the presenter himself.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey, @anno!

Okay, there is almost too much to recommend, on Netflix. I’ll mention my wife and I live in Europe, and we don’t get all of the shows/movies available on Netflix in other regions (so if you live in the States, for example, you might have some shows/movies we do not have here, and vice versa). Also, Netflix, where we are, serves as the releasing agent for certain networks from America, that aren’t available where we are; so, Mad Men which is what...an AMC show?...is shown on Netflix; you’ve likely seen some of the shows I’ll recommend, on other networks. But here are some selections my wife and I greatly enjoyed (some obvious, some more obscure):

Series:

House of Cards (US version; haven’t seen the original)
Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul (as good as BB, we think)
Mindhunter
Stranger Things
Daredevil
Narcos (the first 2 seasons)
Godless
Chilling Adventures of Sabrina (not a kids' show, and surprisingly wonderful!)
The Americans
Lost in Space (the new one)
Peaky Blinders
Rick and Morty
Homeland
Bates Motel
Orphan Black (the first three seasons were very good)
Peep Show (weird/hilarious British comedy series)
Master of None (cool/hip comedy series)
Love (bittersweet dramedy)
Maniac
The Defenders (Marvel)
Star Trek (most/possible all of the live-action series)

There are a lot of really good documentaries available here, including several from Ken Burns:

Prohibition
The Vietnam War
The War

In case you enjoy anime:

One Punch Man
Ajin: Demi-Human

The SF film Annihilation is very good.

They show a fair number of classic movies on our Netflix, for example:

The Godfather
Touch of Evil
2001: a space oddyssey
Barry Lyndon
The Exorcist
Zodiac (well, a classic someday, maybe)
The Thing
Wallace & Gromit!
Even the newly released, ‘lost’ Orson Welles film The Other Side of the Wind.

The list is nearly endless...Firefly, Serenity, Inception, Sherlock, Sunshine, The Wizard of Oz, etc. We have both Netflix and HBO, and watch Netflix at least twice as much, I’d say. It can become a serious habit.  Hope this helped, CC


----------



## Bugg (Nov 7, 2018)

On Netflix in the UK?  Definitely The Expanse.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Nov 7, 2018)

We have to get to The Expanse, thanks Bugg!


----------



## Bugg (Nov 26, 2018)

I've just learned that Netflix UK removed The Expanse last month due to the Amazon deal, so that's a no-go I'm afraid


----------



## ctg (Nov 26, 2018)

Bugg said:


> I've just learned that Netflix UK removed The Expanse last month due to the Amazon deal, so that's a no-go I'm afraid



If you saved the episodes in your harddrive, don't worry, just watch whenever you want. Otherwise you'll have to get hardcopies. The AMZ deal is fair and I doubt they paid little for the Netflix to remove it from their service.


----------



## Lumens (Nov 26, 2018)

Couple more docu recommedations:

*The Inexplicable Universe*, with Neil deGrasse Tyson - a series of lectures mainly about what we _don't_ know yet, presented in a very straight forward and accessible way.

Also look up *Joseph Campbell and the Power of Myth*. If you are a fiction writer of any kind, no doubt there will be something useful in these interviews for you.


----------



## anno (Nov 26, 2018)

Cheers peeps, also explains why my search for the Expanse never got anywhere!


----------



## ctg (Nov 26, 2018)

anno said:


> Cheers peeps, also explains why my search for the Expanse never got anywhere!



Why don't you buy DVD or BR hard copies? If you want them in digital format, you're allowed to strip them legally and add them into your storage afterwards. You can get all three for £43 pounds at the moment https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GGPNXQ5/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Boaz (Nov 26, 2018)

@Lumens Power of Myth has good info, but could have been condensed.  Better to have on while doing something else than to sit and watch.  But then, I guess I could say that about all documentaries....

@anno Searching for Sugarman.  An unbelievably true story.
The Civil War by Ken Burns.  It's not just dates, names, bills, and acts of congress.... it is intensely personal.
Stranger Things.  First season is a must see.
The Power of One.  Very good tale, but don't know how true it is to the novel.
Misaeng. Twenty-something Korean office workers.  I loved Mr. Oh.
Longmire. The first two seasons.... oh, and the very, very, very last scene of the series. Don't like Vic.
Groundhog Day.  Just brilliant.
Heathers.  Like it or hate it.


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 26, 2018)

Right now on Netflix , if you are tired of comic book movies, or you want to see something totally different from what you have seen in the last few years.... can't beat The Ballad of Buster Scruggs !


----------



## farntfar (Nov 26, 2018)

I would agree pretty much with everything Cat's Cradle put up, although I can't seem to find Peep Show or Firefly/Serenity which is a shame.

If you like  intelligent police series I would also add *The Fall* and *Happy Valley*, which both only have the 1st 2 series, which is a shame.
Also definitely *Luther* if you haven't seen it.
*Paranoid* and *Collateral* are also good.

On a more SFF note, *Black Mirro*r and *Penny Dreadful*.

*Orange is the new black *is on there
as well as all of *Doctor Who*  (new and classic)except the current series, and the complete *Monty Python* set (films and TV)

And Cat's. You should try the UK  *House of Cards.* I think you'd like it.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Nov 28, 2018)

Thx, farntfar! I will try to find it; it's rated very highly at IMDB.


----------



## farntfar (Nov 28, 2018)

It's available on Netflix and well worth looking for, Cat's. At least  it's on the UK one.
And I think it will hit your type of humour.



But it's hard to understand how they make their associations on a search.
House of cards uk ==> *Palace* (of westminster) ==>The Crown and Outlaw King?
...Palace  ==>Meghan Markle ==>Suits ???
House of cards US ==> President ==>Designated survivor perhaps and then Homeland?
Politicians in general ==> Mad Men. yes absolutely.
but how do you get to Sabrina, Daredevil, Better call Saul or Wanderlust? And Friends?


----------



## Daysman (Nov 28, 2018)

In no particular order, My List includes:

Black Mirror
Altered Carbon
Travellers
Dirk Gently
Colony
12 Monkeys
The Punisher
Gotham
Cleverman
The Good Place
Daredevil
Chilling Adventures of Sabrina
El Ministerio del Tiempo / The Ministry of Time
Orphan Black
Jessica Jones
The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 17, 2019)

A thread revival. Yea!

I am missing a few good series in what has been mentioned already, which I would like to add:
Sherlock
Once Upon A Time (Season 1, forget the rest)
Black Sails
The Umbrella Academy
Safe
Pine Cap
Godless


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 17, 2019)

anno said:


> Sucker for documentaries and decent series



Then try documentary series _Wild Wild Country_, seven hours of brilliance.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 18, 2019)

Having finished watching Breaking Bad a month ago, I planned to sign up for a Netflix trial for Better Call Saul. I've bought the first series on DVD, however, and after taking a couple of episodes to come into its own, it's as good as Breaking Bad. I'll probably sign up for Netflix for 2-3 months anyway.

I researched what else I might like and came up with the following:

The OA (I like most films Brit Marling has been involved in, especially sci-fi Another Earth. A friend also recommended this)
Stranger Things
Jessica Jones (Jones lost her superhero career and became a private investigator for New York residents with special abilities)
BoJack Horseman (curveball - doesn't really appeal to me, but very highly rated and episodes are short)
The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance
Russian Doll (Groundhog Day-style dark comedy and another with short episodes)
The Daredevil (I already wanted to watch this)

There was loads of other stuff that looked interesting, but I aimed for a mix of genres rather than watching similar programmes.


----------



## Dave (Nov 18, 2019)

At the moment, _The Spy _is well worth a watch.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Nov 26, 2019)

If it hasn't been mentioned here, check out Kingdom, a South Korean series that I describe as "GoT meets the Walking Dead".  It's brilliant and beautiful and well worth a watch!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 26, 2019)

After Life. 
Living With Yourself.


----------



## Dave (Dec 9, 2020)

*The Queen's Gambit - *


----------



## alexvss (Dec 9, 2020)

I think that the anime Devilman Crybaby is the best Netflix Original ever. But I'm a weeb so...


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 10, 2020)

AlexH said:


> BoJack Horseman (curveball - doesn't really appeal to me, but very highly rated and episodes are short)



I love it -- blasted through all six seasons and went straight back to start again.


----------



## Amethystmoon (Dec 13, 2020)

I've been enjoying the Expanse.  It's good once you get past the first few episodes of season 1.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 14, 2020)

I adored It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. Some very smart writing.

Modern Family was also excellent.

I was very pleasantly surprised by Rick and Morty. Funny, but some great SF.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 14, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised by Rick and Morty. Funny, but some great SF.



"Total Rickall" (S2E4) is one of the best episodes I've seen, of anything, ever.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 14, 2020)

We started watching Tin Star on now tv, though it might be on Netflix too


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 17, 2020)

The Trial of the Chicago 7. Riveting viewing from start to end. I do not know how accurate it is as I was unaware of the circumstances of what happened in real life, but the story is as compelling as it is shocking.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 2, 2021)

Dave said:


> *The Queen's Gambit - *



I cannot stop watching it! Just superb. I watched 4 episodes almost in one sitting.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 2, 2021)

Dave said:


> *The Queen's Gambit - *


Just finished this. It was great. The last episode was just superb.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 2, 2021)

I recently watched the Snowpiercer TV series, which i found quite enjoyable and different enough from the movie to warrant watching. Series two is being released episode by episode now, but i'll wait until i can binge it. 

The expanse is still on my list of things to watch. (I have seen the first two series and just need to finish it off.)

I saw a great movie called Wheelman. Not my normal fayre, but it was a real surpise. Tense, smart and well shot. Thoroughly recommended. 

Cargo (The Martin Freeman one) was excellent. 
Orbiter 9 (a Spanish language movie) was worth a watch. #
The Last Days is another Spanish movies that i adored. Easily one of the best films i have seen in years.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 4, 2021)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Just finished this. It was great. The last episode was just superb.



I finished the last 3 eps the day before, yes the last one is absolutely fantastic. I almost started re-watch again if I had the time.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 4, 2021)

Is Killjoys on any of the streaming services?


----------



## Allegra (Feb 6, 2021)

It turned out that The Queen's Gambit has made an unexpected winner - a Spanish chessboards maker: Queen’s Gambit: Why the Netflix series was a hit for one Spanish firm

_Rechapados Ferrer is a family business with 14 workers, run off its feet trying to meet the huge demand of recent months.
Orders have gone from 20,000 units a year to 40,000 in just three months._

An interesting bit - _Ferrer _(the firm's owner)_ then shows Euronews a model of the chessboard used in the grand finale of The Queen's Gambit in Moscow. But, he adds, Netflix did not contact the firm to use it. "This board was sold to a German client," he confirms.  _I read somewhere that much of the series was filmed in Berlin.

I have also watched Creating The Queen's Gambit | Netflix Official Site . They did a great job, a masterpiece.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 6, 2021)

Rewatched _Forest Gump_, superb. And _Under the Eiffel Tower (2018), _a sophisticated rom-com.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 28, 2021)

Watched 2015's film *The Danish Girl*, an excellently biopic with outstanding acting and cinematography. Now watching Spanish mystery thriller movie *The Invisible Guest *(2016), looks very promising.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 28, 2021)

The Dig was really very good. Capone looks interesting.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2021)

Allegra said:


> Rewatched _Forest Gump_, superb. And _Under the Eiffel Tower (2018), _a sophisticated rom-com.


Going to give the latter a try, looks good.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 5, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Then try documentary series _Wild Wild Country_, seven hours of brilliance.



Watching this now, mind boggling.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2021)

Boneman said:


> Going to give the latter a try, looks good.


 Well apart from the utterly appalling faux-Irish accent, this was a pleasant and amusing film.


----------



## Allegra (Jul 28, 2021)

*The Current War*, decent, but not excellent, for the subject, it could have been better.

*Enola Holmes
Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang*
Light entertainment, suitable to watch in the summer heat.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 28, 2021)

Enola Holmes was good!


----------



## alexvss (Jul 29, 2021)

*Trese* is a very competent animated series!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 29, 2021)

Anyone watched the new 'Masters of the Universe' series?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 29, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Anyone watched the new 'Masters of the Universe' series?



I watched the first ep yesterday. It was ok, but then I was never really into He Man anyway.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 29, 2021)

Mouse said:


> I watched the first ep yesterday. It was ok, but then I was never really into He Man anyway.




I watched it as a kid as I was at that age. The new series looks interesting, but haven't bothered with it yet.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 29, 2021)

Might be worth it for the nostalgia. My partner used to watch He Man and he was telling me all about the toys he used to have while we were watching it.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 29, 2021)

Mouse said:


> Might be worth it for the nostalgia. My partner used to watch He Man and he was telling me all about the toys he used to have while we were watching it.




Yes the toys were great and (I think) the original show was a device for selling them. Unlike many toys of the time, He Man, Skeletor and their chums were all hardy playthings that could put up with almost any treatment.

If you haven't seen the Netflix shows 'The Toys That Made Us', I would urge you to do so - there's a He-Man/She Ra episode in there.


----------

